# Potenciometro Digital con DAC0808 o similar



## PipaARgentino (Jun 3, 2006)

Hola a todos los electronicos necesito una superayuda, como puedo construir un potenciometro digital, con un conversor DAC de la familia de los 0800. la idea es poder controlar alguna magnitud de manera digital o simplemente poseer un potenciometro que variara su señal analogica en la salida segun los pulsos digitales que le sean concedidos en las entradas. Por ahora eso es todo. 

THX.


----------



## rodo_eap (Jun 13, 2006)

hey q tal:
aver si entendi, lo que quieres es controlar un nivel de tensión digitalmente. si es eso lo que puedes hacer es usar un operacional haciendo un combertidor digital-analogo en el archivo adjunto se muestra como y solo tienes que implementar un arreglo q designe los numeros en Binario.

espero q te haya podido ayudar


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jun 17, 2006)

Hola, aquí postee un diagrama de como conectar el potenciómetro al ADC0804 solo debe eliminar el pic y ponerle leds o lo que quiera.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/programa-ensamblador-2001/#post8713

Saludos


----------



## lubeck (Ago 25, 2009)

A ver... este tema fue abierto en el 2006 pero yo tengo dudas con el dac0808, alguien puede ayudarme?,, ademas de que.. empezaron con el DAC terminaron con el ADC? y la explicacion de rodo no esta lo suficientemente amplificadora...


----------



## lubeck (Ago 26, 2009)

Saludos
Quiero hacer un potenciometro digital y quisiera saber si
Alguien me podria decir si esta configuracion es correcta... y si es asi como puedo hacer para no usar 2 fuentes de alimentacion de 5v.

anexo esquema...
Gracias...


----------



## tomsander (Oct 5, 2009)

hola a todos, tengo un gran problema con mi dac, sucede que nesecito variar el vlotaje de salida para controlar la amplitud de una onda cuadrada, estoy usando una dac0800 y con un pic18f4550 le envio series de numeros en binario, a traves de sus 8 bits por el portb, y nesecito minimo 39 variaciones de voltaje, en incrementos de 0.1 o 0.2 volt, pero esta dac solo me varia en secuencias de 00001, 00011, 00111.......etc, y de esta forma lo mas que puedo obtener son 8 iteraciones, 8 incrementos, 

si alguien tiene idea de como puedo solucionar este problema o si tiene otra forma de hacerlo, se los agradeceria me ayudaran,


----------



## lubeck (Oct 9, 2009)

Saludos tomsander, la verdad no entiendo tu problema muy bien, porque tu dac solo varia en 0000001,0000011,0000111...etc?, que en decimal seria 1,3,7,15,31,63,127y 255 respectivamente yo me pregunto y todos los puntos intermedios?, se supone que tendrias 255 variaciones de voltaje con el DAC o sea utilizar ejemplo 0001:1, 0010:2,0011:3, 0100:4, 0101:5,...etc.
o cual seria el problema de no poder utilizarlos todos?
saludos...


----------



## ing_njospina (Oct 9, 2009)

pues disculpa mi ignorancia, si necesitas un nivel de voltaje análogo con respecto a una señal digital entonces no se por que hablan de potenciometro digital, ahora si lo que queres es hacer un potenciometro digital o sea una resistencia que varie con respecto a una señal digital, podes buscarlo en los componentes de varias compañias que funcionan por i2c funcionan de maravilla, lo unico malo es que trabajan con poca corriente.

viendo lo que dice tomsander, parece que lo que necesitas es un pwm, el pic ya lo trae listo, deberias usarlo


----------



## lubeck (Oct 10, 2009)

> ...podes buscarlo en los componentes de varias compañias que funcionan por i2c funcionan de maravilla, lo unico malo es que trabajan con poca corriente.


si te refieres al ds1869 no es mi caso puesto que esos chip se operan con incrementos o decrementos. y yo nesecito un potenciometro digital que se opere con 8bits, encontre una manera de hacerlo pero no lo he probado.

link:
http://images.google.com.mx/imgres?imgurl=http://www.modelo.edu.mx/univ/virtech/imagen/poten.gif&imgrefurl=http://www.modelo.edu.mx/univ/virtech/circuito/potdig.htm&usg=__gKMRTpVCBQismIUMGRQ_r5fwum4=&h=350&w=470&sz=8&hl=es&start=1&um=1&tbnid=k0dr2jzMHVfYBM:&tbnh=96&tbnw=129&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dpotenciometro%2Bdigital%2Bcd4066b%26hl%3Des%26client%3Dfirefox-a%26channel%3Ds%26rls%3Dorg.mozilla:es-ESfficial%26sa%3DG%26um%3D1
a ver si es lo que buscas tomsander.


----------



## frederyps (May 2, 2010)

una pregunta usted no tiene la simulacion en proteus que me la regale gracias para hacerla con 8 bits


----------



## lubeck (May 2, 2010)

> una pregunta usted no tiene la simulacion en proteus que me la regale gracias para hacerla con 8 bits


no se a quien te refieres.... pero no creo que hagan falta formalidades.... 
en cuanto a lo de la simulacion te puedo ofrecer esto que hice, honestamente no lo he probado si realmente funciona por falta de tiempo..... pero es lo que con mi falta de conocimientos he podido lograr si te sirve.... es un simulado hecho en live wire... seria cuestion de que lo pasaras a proteus....
aprovecho para quien este interesado.... en el lograr algo similar con menos componentes.... nos echamos una mano.... jejej
o si tu frederyps haz visto algo por ahi releacionado a este tema.... te agradeceria me pasaras info...
saludos...


----------



## frederyps (May 2, 2010)

Imágenes Adjuntas dac0808new.JPG (87,9 KB (Kilobytes), 170 visitas) 

la imagen  que aparece en proteus no la tiene


----------



## lubeck (May 2, 2010)

subo el archivo en proteus del post #5

la pregunta obligada....  con  cual fin?.... 
porque pienso que no esta bien.... nunca llegue a comprobar si remotamente pudiera funcionar....


----------



## MrCarlos (May 3, 2010)

Hola a todos

Que un Potenciómetro no es una resistencia variable?
Hasta donde creo saber eso es, una resistencia variable.
Aunque hace muchos años conocí un aparato que le llamaban potenciómetro, este aparato generaba(Daba) voltaje para simular los voltajes que dan los termocoples tipo K, J, E, R, Etc. Con este aparato se calibraban medidores de temperatura.

En fin aquí, en los PDF’s hay datos de algunos Potenciómetros digitales

Más Potenciómetros Digitales y Otros.http://category.alldatasheet.com/index.jsp?sSearchword=POTENTIOMETER 

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## lubeck (May 3, 2010)

> Que un Potenciómetro no es una resistencia variable?v


Yo es ahi donde me confundo... siempre dicen que es una resistencia variable, yo diria que son dos resistencias variables en un mismo dispositivo o un divisor de corriente variable....
es decir, se puede obtener tomando el comun y un extremo una resistencia y el comun y el otro extremo otra resistencia como por ejemplo si es de 10k se puede tene 3k en una y 7k en otra y la suma siempre nos da 10k, no se si sea claro con mi punto de vista... si tuviera el común y un solo extremo entonces si... indiscutiblemente seria una resistencia variable...

anexo foto a lo que yo conozco como potenciometro, bien y ahi esta mi error y no sea ese su nombre...

MrCarlos...
Gracias por los datasheet,  esos CI están muy cerca de lo que yo necesito, pero no me sirven, si no me equivoco el primero es serial, el segundo es con Up/Down, y el tercero es 1wire, falto únicamente el paralelo a 8bits... jeje, que es el que yo necesito....

--------------------------------------------------
o lo que es lo mismo con ocho cables digitales como emulo lo que yo llamaría un divisor de corriente variable?... jeje a lo mejor no es la pregunta correcta pero una imagen dice mas que mil palabras.... lo que yo necesito esta en los diagramas de los post 5 u 11, encontré por algún lado el integrado AD5204/06 que hace la misma función e incluso son 4 o 6 potenciometros en un mismo chip con latch... pero esta descontinuado los habia de 10k 50k y 100k estaban perfectos... por eso hasta ahora  la mejor opción que tengo, y como mencione en el post #11 y no he probado,es el diagrama del mismo post#11
otra opción que se me acaba de ocurrir seria tomar un ci conversor paralelo-serial y utilizar el integrado AD7376....

bueno hasta ahi llega mi calvario con el famoso potenciometro digital... 

Saludos....


----------



## Chico3001 (May 3, 2010)

Efectivamente un potenciometro es una resistencia variable, sin embargo existen componentes (como el MOSFET) que cuando se varia un voltaje de entrada, a la salida se tiene una variacion de resistencia

En otras ocasiones lo que se hace es estudiar el circiuito a controlar y digitalmente crear una variacion de voltaje o corriente, ya que la mayoria de las veces es el efecto deseado al colocar un potenciometro


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 3, 2010)

bueno,,,,nensaje pabo del dia,estoy comiendo queso y dulce de menbrillo ,,ricooooo
aun un simple transistor polarixado funciona  como un potenciometro


----------



## lubeck (May 3, 2010)

No me lo tomen a mal y no discuto que por ahora no tengo mucha idea.... pero yo no veo como con un transistor se pueda reemplazar o emular un potenciometro..... 
y subo una imagen de liviwire y ellos mencionan que son dos cosa diferentes....
que se puede usar un potenciometro como resistencia variable.... eso si lo creo... pero no es lo mismo... segun yo...
insisto como terco e incredulo novato....jejejej un potenciometro es un divisor de corriente variable... jejeje
y ahi vienen los regaños..... jejejeje
sean amables....

*Edito:* conste en el acta que no pretendo tener la razón... sino definir bien mi concepto....
y si todo mundo lo parece llamar resistencia variable en mi opinion de forma equivocada...


----------



## rodrigo-99 (Jun 21, 2010)

yo tambein necesito variar la resistencia de forma digital con 8 bits, y me ha servido este tema para algunas ideas.

Lubeck podrias explicar el funcionamiento del circuito que subiste en live wire en el #11 por favor, me parecio muy bueno


----------



## lubeck (Jun 21, 2010)

> yo tambein necesito variar la resistencia de forma digital con 8 bits, y me ha servido este tema para algunas ideas.


Bienvenido al club de los miles que lo queremos hacer...


Pues es basicamente eso un potenciometro....

se usa el ci 4066 como compuertas...
y se comporta como un potenciometro dividiendo la corriente.... si haces el calculo de las resistencias para por decir de 10K  y en la parte de arriba pones 7k en la parte de abajo ba a poner el complemento osea 3k...

para el calculo de las resitencias uso 2 o 3 en serie para dar prescion a la etapa... 

y....y.y.y. pues no se que mas duda puedas tener...

mejor preguntame y te respondo....
insisto no lo he probado aun... pero en teoria deberia funcionar....

Saludos....

pd.. disculpa mis terminos tecnicos pueden ser no muy correctos...

subo archivo en livewire....

*No sean malos.... si les interesa armarlo pasen el tip si funciona..... para evitar que lo intentemos de forma inutil....*

o si tienen algun dato adicional bienvenido....


----------



## rodrigo-99 (Jun 21, 2010)

lo que no me queda claro es como seleccionar la resistencia que queremos

ya viendo el archivo que acabas de subir y poniendolo a funcionar a una velocidad menor pude comprenderlo un poco mejor, segun yo cambia una posicion cada dos ciclos, es verdad?


----------



## lubeck (Jun 21, 2010)

jajajajajaj.....

temia que me preguntaras eso..... jajaja

perdona es que ya me  empieza a dar el alzhaimer....

lo que pasa es que en este momento no recuerdo ... pero hice una taba en excel para el calculo....

no es cosa del otro mundo... mientras la busco y la subo... observa la logica....
 es decir sumas las dos o tres resistencias que estan al lado del cd4060  y ese te da un valor.... comparalo con los siguientes y hay una relacion.... me parece que es en binario osea...
relacion 1 2 4 8 16 32 64 128....

eso seria en ambos lados superior e inferior pero en forma inversa... 

te dejo este dato mientras busco la hoja... 

saludos...


----------

